# K95 LED leuchtet nicht mehr



## 14Hannes88 (13. März 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich habe vor einer Woche bei ZackZack (Alternate) eine Gaming K95 gekauft und nun ist die LED der Taste 5 auf dem Numpad scheinbar defekt. Nun habe ich vereinzelt gelesen das es möglich ist erstmal einen Firmware-Flash durchzuführen. Auch soll man versuchen die Taste einzelt zu beleuchten... wie geht das?

Bringt das was und wo findet man diesen Flash?

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (26. März 2016)

Hi!

Die Firmware und Software zur Tastatur findet man bei uns auf der Webseite. Tastatur am besten via USB2.0 verbinden und dann die Firmware updaten, bzw. nochmals auf die selbe Version flashen. Sollte dies nicht funktionieren, muss die Tastatur über den Händler getauscht werden. Alternativ direkt über uns.

Grüße


----------



## 14Hannes88 (22. August 2016)

Hallo Bluebeard,

ich habe nun mittlerweile eine RMA laufen. Aber was ist nun der nächste Schritt? Am 18.08. habe ich die RMA ausgefüllt und abgeschickt... seitdem ist nichts passiert. Kommt dann nochmal eine Meldung das man das Gerät los schicken soll?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (23. August 2016)

Ich bin einfach zu ungeduldig... heute wurde die Rücksendung genehmigt.


----------

